# what is this?



## craqerjaq (Feb 24, 2014)

This was labeled as a chewere elongatus but definitely isn't matching up









Also this one is a mystery...came out of an assorted Mbuna tank


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

The first one isn't an elongatus Chewere - you're right about that. It could be an elongatus of some type, the closest being Pseudotropheus elongatus - http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=855. Unfortunately, I doubt it's pure, and I wouldn't be surprised if it had some kenyi in the mix.

The second photo isn't quite clear enough to make a positive ID. At first glance, I would say it could just be a mass market quality Metriaclima greshakei, but upon closer inspection it looks like it may have at least a hint of the fleshy upper lip/snout that is the trademark of the various Labeotropheus species. Can you try to post a clearer photo of this one, especially one that shows the face and mouth of the fish in more detail?


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

First one might be a C. afra.

The odd angle of the second picture is making an ID difficult. Can you post another picture?


----------



## craqerjaq (Feb 24, 2014)

Yeah that pic was kinda bad...but shows the orange on the chin which is why it stood out to me and why I got it.

Here is a better side view.









The other one I was thinking looked a little like a white top afra. But still not really sure. Maybe once it gets bigger it will show a little more.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

First does look much more like an "Afra", and there is a Chewere race of "Afra". Not sure if you can match it without full male color.

Second looks like a Labeotropheus fuelleborni. Not sure if pure. Check out the mouth and compare.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

I have to agree with Noki, first fish looks like an afra, second one a Labeotropheus hybrid. The nose and mouth look only half way formed.


----------



## craqerjaq (Feb 24, 2014)

this is the one with the orange on the chin...good view of the mouth since that was mentioned. does this help id it?


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

That Last Pic Helps Confirm That The Fish Certainly Has Labeotropheus In It, But The Fleshy Upper Lip/Snout Is Not Nearly As Pronounced As It Would Be In A Pure Specimen. And That's Not Really A Trait That Develops With Age - They Have It From The Time They Are Just Little Fry.


----------



## craqerjaq (Feb 24, 2014)

figured it was a hybrid of something since it was in a mixed tank when I got it


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

Yep - mixed tanks are usually good places to find mixed fish. He's a pretty nice looking male, though - I like the yellow highlight on his chin and the hints of orange in his fins It'll be interesting to see how much more color develops as he matures.


----------



## craqerjaq (Feb 24, 2014)

The chin is actually bright orange when colored up. Looks nice for sure


----------

